# Thoughts on the 2004-05 Houston Rockets' season



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Alot to talk about.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

It didn't end on the highest note, but for a team that was essentially rebuilt, you guys put in a great effort. Had game 7 not ended like this, this could have potentially gone down as one of hte greatest first round series. This team wasn't expected to go all the way this season. For a retooling team like Houston, it showed a lot of fight taking a team as deep and talented as Dallas to 7 games. As long as Yao and Tmac stay intact, you guys have nothign to worry about for the future.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

it took alot of fight to take this team to game 7?? this series should have been over on Game 6 if the refs werent so horrible on game 5


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Overall, it was a great season, we've made a lot of progress for short term and long term. 

Our run towards the end of the season gave us a lot of hope heading into the playoffs, and being up 2-0 after 2 road games was definitely our season high. But a combination of bad luck, bad officiating, and bad play did us in. A memorable series, but a game 7 which we all don't want to remember...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What am I going to do with my life?? No Rockets? I haven't gone more than 3 days without a Rockets game since November. Now I have to wait 6 freaking months.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> it took alot of fight to take this team to game 7?? this series should have been over on Game 6 if the refs werent so horrible on game 5


Yes it did. As good as Houston maybe as a cohesive unit, look at the rosters, on paper, they are completely outmatched. The refs have been consistently bad, but not only towards Houston. Game 6 and 7 have been officiated fairly, the most questionable calls have come in game 5, but the refs did not lose this series for Houston. Houston had the momentum coming into this game, they had the confidence after blowing out Dallas in game 6. The Rockets won 2 games in Dallas, the refs cannot be blamed for this loss, there was no reason that the Rockets could not come in here tonight and get a win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Drewbs. I am even tempted to say that we overachieved in the 2nd half of the season because the fact of the matter is, none of our role players save Mike James can create anything for themselves on offense. And Wesley might be the worst finisher in the league for a starting 2 guard. 

It's just a testament to McGrady and coach Van Gundy. I really do hope Yao gets better this offseason, his jump shoot looked weak in this series and his basketball IQ is still rather poor. Championship teams are not built overnight. Hakeem... Jordan... Shaq... none of those guys won as soon as they entered the league.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

MRC, you are hoping for a lot in this draft, but look who is at the helm.. Carroll Dawson. His track record in drafts is horrific.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> MRC, you are hoping for a lot in this draft, but look who is at the helm.. Carroll Dawson. His track record in drafts is horrific.


I'm also expecting something from the $18 million in expiring contracts we have. And I have hopes of getting Rajah Bell or Greg Buckner in free agency. There are quite a few quality collegiate athletes who will fall to us in the 20's... and we haven't had a first rounder in quite some time so I'll have some faith in Dawson.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm really disappointed in the team right now. the mavs were making everything but none of the role players stepped up in game 7. and i didn't like tmac sitting the entire 4th. but the most disappointing is that i don't see a future for this team. tmac and yao are set, but that's pretty much it. i like mike james as a backup pg. sura isn't the answer at pg. wesley isn't going to be around much longer at sg. i like barry as a backup, but that will only be for a couple more years. we really don't have a good pf(not even howard). and while mutumbo is solid, how long is he going to last? and with all this, the rockets only have one draft pick.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey, this is the first season of Yao and TMac. It took them till the end of the season to figure out how to play with each other. You cannot get role players until you know what those two need around them. Now, you know. 1) You need a legit backcourt. 2) Howard at least would have presented more of a challenge than short Weatherspoon. 3) You gotta have some cagey vets. Mutombo played great in limited mins! Det has McDyess, LA had Horry. You need these guys to fill in the gaps.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think this was a very good season, some people didnt even expect us to make the playoffs and we went to a 7gm series with the mavs and we got the 5th seed. we did well, from the tmac 10pt in 35 sec to our new name team jurrasic i think we have learnd a lot from this season. yao and tmac have alot more chemistry now and we no how we can build from there. this season was very good i think we have done a lot this yr. i think we can win around 60 gms next yr and depends on what we do in the offseason we can become title contenders. Thanks Rockets for a good season


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The Rockets performed much better this season than I thought they would; but then again, I was picturing Tyronne Lue as starting PG. Still, I thought we'd get 46 wins. We did well for a completely retooled team. T-Mac and Yao played about as well as I expected. It was the other guys who impressed me. I thought Deke was over the hill. He proved to be the best backup center in the league. I thought Wesley was a pretty good defender and that's all. He proved to be an excellent defender, and a deadly shooter when he was feeling good. I thought Jon Barry was useless. He proved to be a good shooter, and he hustled his butt off. I like these guys. Rarely have I felt so much affection for the lesser players on my favourite team.

I don't know how many of the guys will remain next season, but I think with Yao improving and having had time to gel with T-Mac, and with the return of Howard, and with whatever we can buy, we'll do very well.


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

it's a great season.but game 7 makes me really really upset,even right now.......


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you think we might offer our 1st pick in a trade? CD has to know that he is not a good drafter so maybe he might take advantage. I would only like it if he used it to get someone young that has shown he can compete at the NBA level. It might be a good thing or not since this is our 1st round in like 3 years.


----------

